# Costa Rica Pics



## tbaker (Dec 20, 2004)

Sorry...the weather killed the fishing. If you look closely at the Golfo Dulce pics, you can see the storms moving in. They started on Day 3 of the 10 day trip.

But we DID have a great time.....just go in the DRY season.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Great pics. wish I was there. you sure there wasn't any fish in that water????


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Wow, that looks like a killer point break in the first picture. Were there any surfers around?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Were you in Golfito or Puerto Jimenez area? I'm headed back for fishing on the 11th. Can't get enough of CR.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Sorry about the fishing, the pics are beautiful.....makes me want to go!


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

*Nice Pics*

It sure does bring back the memories...I was lucky enough to fish out of Crocodile Bay -Puerto Jimenez-last year and had a great time..Too bad the fishing wasn't good but what better place be to if you you are not going to catch em.


----------



## tbaker (Dec 20, 2004)

*Surfing??*

That was quite observant, I would have never seen it in the waves as I'm no surfer. The pics I added have a few surfers in them. I think that's all they did there. In fact, they brought boats in from other areas to give surf lessons at that beach. That beach is Cabo Matopalo near the Lapa Rios lodge. (honeymoon)

Lapa Rios on the Osa Peninsula was fantastic, and even though we saw a few more places in the country, that was easily my favorite. (food was included and was excellent, the taxi driver said "they have good cookers"....so we knew we were in good shape.)

Did the ocean kayak tour into the Golfo Dulce in Puerto Jimenez....the first aerial was of the harbor there. The rest of the pics were either from the lodge, or down in the forest where we saw every kind of animal they have there. Including a fer-de-lance which was quite the talk of the guides. Was itching to fish the whole time, and met some guys fishing on the charter flight. (which is really cool)

Note the incoming weather. It stayed like that the whole day. And then when it moved onto us....it stayed like that the rest of the trip. But it WAS a honeymoon.....

Fantastic place.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

I got lucky enough to go last February to the Quepos area of Costa Rica. Outstanding fishing! We had at least a dozen Sailfish hit the rigs and ended up landing 8 total. The group I went with weren't as hyped up as I was and I got to land 3 myself. Biggest regret was that I didn't take enough pictures.........I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the opportunity might make itself available again....hopefully the end of this month!
I'll try and figure out how to post some of the photos I took. Keep In mind; the reason I found this photography board was to "LEARN" a little more.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

I just got a look at a few of my scenic shots of Quepos and nearshore. None of them merit being posted on a photograpy board. Ha! But here are some from the fishing...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Awesome pictures! What kinda camera are you shooting with? And by the way...congratulations on your marriage. It looks like a great place for a honeymoon!


----------

